# Headlights won't retract



## gdb1003 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey All,
I have a 1990 240sx. HEadlamps dont retract. I manually have to spin the knobs to retract them.
They pop up fine when I turn on the lights or when i use the botton on the dash to pop them up. I've found that if i try to turn them down manually with the botton on the dash pushed in the knobs will resist. If i turn the knob in the oppisite direction while button is pushed they will retract and then pop up immediatly. OK, hope someone can help.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

It could be numerous things... Headlight motor (but if its resisting i doubt it), motor relay, The button on the dash is bad, or the headlight/turn signal assembly on the column is bad... Check all of them... Mine turned out to be the relay (the first time), the button (close second) and lastly it was the turn sig assembly(last time) I'm doing away with pop up lights...


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Reset instructions 
From Owners Manual
"1. Turn off both headlight switch and retractable headlight switch.
2. Disconnect the battery negative terminal. Otherwise, the headlights and motor shaft may suddenly move and catch your fingers.
3. Remove the Motor shaft cap
4. Turn the motor shaft counterclockwise by hand until the headlights are opened or closed.
5. Reinstall the motor shaft cap. Then reconnect the battery Negative terminal."

check the switch/ On my 89 My dash switch relays stuck and this caused mine to be up all the time. Check this out if you get the chiltons manual and have a multimeter you can check the relay across the contacts. with the age of relays in the car. they some times stick. The other thing it may be your switch on your steering column I have had weird issue where the passenger light will go off. It is due to the rotary switch. Just the contacts being dirty. 90% of the light issues I have seen have been due to relays...All are located behind the drivers side light under the Airbox if you havent found them yet.
__________


----------

